# Vet tech/assistant rant



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Let me preface this by saying I worked at an animal hospital for 3 years when I was younger and neither I, nor anyone I worked with (that I observed), did this with puppies.

Kaiser had his puppy visit today which included a free nail trim. I'm totally capable of trimming his nails myself, and told the tech/assistant (not sure what she was) that I could do it at home. I'm trying to keep things positive for the little guy, so I normally do his nails 1 or 2 feet at a time while he is distracted (either eating a treat, half asleep, gnawing on a toy, etc). Same with brushing him. 

At any rate, she says oh no worries, I can do them right here. So she grabs him by his back leg and pulls it up and away from his body. He of course is NOT a fan, so he starts squirming like puppies are SO good at. Instead of letting go, she holds his foot even hard, canting it even further from his body. I finally said in a stern voice, "hang on, let me get him". She loosened her grip but did not let go. I scooped him up and held him (like I was trained to do way back when) and he calmed a little bit, but still squirmed. Instead of trying to find a better position, she just grabbed his other leg and did the same, pulling it at an angle that made me cringe. By that point he had almost given up, so his front paws were easy to clip in comparison.

I have never forced nail clippings on him, so this was an entirely new experience, which he was NOT a fan of. On top of that, I was worried that that this girl was going to pull his leg off like the leg off a roasted chicken. Not that she was literally going to do that, but I've never seen anyone rough handle a puppy, much less a german shepherd...a breed with sensitive hips to begin with...

The only time I, or anyone I used to work with, had to be firm with a dog (or cat) was if they were aggressive or prone to biting during the examination/shots/blood taking/temperature taking etc etc etc. And even then we made sure to restrain the animal in a safe manner. 

Am I being an overly protective momma bear? Or am I right to be upset about her heavy-handed manner (forcing the nail clipping) and canting Kaiser's rear legs?



I apologize in advance if this is a ridiculous overreaction...but I was on the verge of just telling her to let go and stop altogether.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

That was completely ridiculous. I worked at a vet and volunteered with a shelter and we NEVER grabbed the dogs like that at either!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would have told her to let go and stop. You told her you could do it at home. No need for her to be persistent about it.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was quite upset. I realize that some feel like they have something to prove, but I'm not an idiot. I love the vet, as do my dogs, and he just adores them. He loves that I have prior experience because I can help out in the room if need be, AND he could sit and talk nutrition/training with me all day long. But this girl...no way will I allow her to touch Kaiser again.

Any chance she could have hurt his hips? That has to have been worse than him jumping at too early an age because it was in a manner in which he would never naturally move his rear legs to begin with.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't think that you were overreacting. I would have been pissed.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor little guy! Now you'll have to work extra hard to get him to accept nail trimming and to show him it's not a bad thing. I would be so frustrated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If he didn't yelp, she probably didn't hurt him. Some vet techs have no savvy at all. Had one walk in, grab Sierra's leash with her prong collar on and drag her a foot before I came out of my chair. the tech didn't come back into the room after that.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

He has such good nerves to begin with, and tolerates everything I've done so far (even with some hesitation its more a matter of him wanting to eat the nail clippers/brush as opposed to not wanting them touching him). Now I'm not sure what he will do when I work with him on nails in a week or so. Looks like its back to the drawing board. Ugh.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jax, he was yelping and crying the whole time. He can be a big baby during shots (I mean, who wouldn't? I can't stand needles personally) but he isn't a baby personality-wise. Sooo, I dont know his protesting was from leg/hip pain, the pressure of her hand around his foot/leg, the new and very unpleasant experience, or if he just had no desire to be held against his will.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

I trained under a certified veterinarian and gained a certification as a vet assistant. She taught us the right procedure. Obviously that assistant did not get taught properly or she failed to learn it!

I hope this hasn't turned out to be a negative experience for him!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think he will be fine when you go to trim his nails, he was uncomfortable with the tech but it probably didn't leave a lasting impression.

I also trim my boys nails, it's just a weekly grooming habit now. He doesn't mind but puts his nose as close to the clippers as he can....like he's really making sure I'm doing it right


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I started nail trims with my pups right away and just made them endure it, so after the first few times it was a non-issue (I didn't desensitize them to it or try to distract them, it was just something that has to be done). However if I tell someone I don't want them to do something, then they don't do it regardless of whether they can do it right or wrong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Jax, he was yelping and crying the whole time.


then I would have come unglued all over her. did you say anything to the vet? Maybe you should give them a call. Whether she hurt him or not, it was very unpleasant for him. Hope there are no repercussions from it.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know at the hospital I used to work at, I was a Vet Assistant. Vet Techs had to be certified. However I've been to hospitals were they use the "tech" designation for everyone because it sounds better, regardless of if the employees have the proper certification. At my hospital, I did everything a tech did though because I was a fast learner and "good" with the animals. I was kind of the tech's own assistant, if that makes sense. But at any rate, if I had any say in the matter, then the girl from today would not be working in that capacity. Especially not with puppies...but even with adult dogs too. I almost said something to the vet about her...but even though I can be very Type A at times, its hard for me to convince myself to "rock the boat".


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

The entire drive home though I'd wished I had said something to the vet. I may call him...but I don't have a clue what the name of the girl was b/c I'd never seen her before and she didn't have a nametag.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They know who was working and when. Just give the time and day of your appointment.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

meldleistikow said:


> I don't think that you were overreacting. I would have been pissed.


 
The vet tech might have been risking having her leg grabbed and twisted if she wouldn't let go of MY puppy!


No overreaction at all!

Protect your puppy!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

true, good point! Well I'm glad I'm not overreacting! Not that I need the validation of an internet forum, but it helps  lol


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Your instincts were right on. The last thing you want is a puppy having a negative experience at the vet. I would (and have) spoken up, but I know you will next time.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I most definitely will, if not sooner! Just have to pump myself up to go tattle on miss-heavy-hands. Its not even just for me anymore, its for anyone else's dog that she will come in contact with. OK...mind's maid up...time to tattle...!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am a certified Animal Care tech and have years of experience in the industry, including an animal clinic. I have never handled dogs that way. We hug and hold, and judge restraint on how much is necessary with individual dogs. 

I do not let anyone do anything to my dog that I am not comfortable with. I will restrain him myself, have all procedures preformed under my supervision and I will gladly tell them to unhand my dog if I feel they are not meeting my standards. 

I would have spoken up. YOU are paying and it is YOUR dog's mental welfare at hand. Speak up!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I most definitely will in the future. I just sent a very detailed email, and if I get no response from that I will make a phone call. Yes, I'm still being a little passive, but I felt I could better restrain my emotions in a well thought out letter as opposed to rambling on over the phone.

I do make a habit of restraining my animals myself, as well as overseeing all procedures (aside from anything I'm not allowed a part of, such as surgery). I'm a little passive aggressive I suppose. I don't know what held me back from saying anything right then and there. I suppose I was hoping the fiery tone of my voice telling her to hold on would have been enough. 

Sometimes I wish I'd continued on to vet school, as was the original plan.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm new at this so I don't know if this would help. Maybe for the next week or two you could just touch his toes with the clippers so he knows it won't always be a stressful experience. Since they won't really need to be trimmed you could just pretend for a while.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

true. I was already doing lots of positive association with them already, even when I wasn't using them. I'll definitely start that again just to be safe. Thing is, he's NEVER pulled his paws away from me. No fear. I just hope he doesn't start.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I think he'll be fine, you just keep on creating positive associations like you are doing and I doubt you'll have repercussions from this. Kudos to you for letting the vet know what is going on with that tech. Who knows how many other pups she has man-handled like that?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I take Hondo to the vet to have his nails trimmed (he missing toes on a paw). I've always been the one to restrain him. Nobody else has even offered. 

Hmmmm, I wonder if I'm a bully when I'm at the clinic. I've just never given anybody else the chance.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

At the vet I used to work at, we would offer. Sometimes the dog would be owner-reactive, and they would settle down if we restrained them ourselves in another room. Those were usually the more dangerous dogs too. At any rate, if the human knew how and was comfortable with it, they would do it. Some vets take the dogs back immediately, away from the owner. Others bring a helper into the room. While others still don't offer any help, unless its warranted.


----------



## Ann T (Feb 13, 2021)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Let me preface this by saying I worked at an animal hospital for 3 years when I was younger and neither I, nor anyone I worked with (that I observed), did this with puppies.
> 
> Kaiser had his puppy visit today which included a free nail trim. I'm totally capable of trimming his nails myself, and told the tech/assistant (not sure what she was) that I could do it at home. I'm trying to keep things positive for the little guy, so I normally do his nails 1 or 2 feet at a time while he is distracted (either eating a treat, half asleep, gnawing on a toy, etc). Same with brushing him.
> 
> ...


And yet you allowed a person to miss handle your puppy and did not stop her from doing so which you had every right to do so. AHH yea you have a right to be upset about the way the girl handled your pup but you should be more upset with yourself for allowing it.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

9 year old thread


----------

